# El antiguo balneario de Chorrillos



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*COLECCIÓN EDUARDO DARGENT CHAMOT :*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu, de donde desempolvaste esas fotos, Dodi?

Todo bien bonito y ordenado!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que bonitas fotos dodi*

las has escaneado? preciosas, yo no encuentro ninguna de esas fotos antiguas en Internet, ni siquiera buscando en el archivo Courret.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*En el Archivo Courret casi no hay fotos de lugares*

Lía :
El Archivo Courret es más que nada para buscar fotos de tus antepasados,acá te paso una muy bonita de 1893 de mi tío bisabuelo Pedro Adolfo Labarthe Effio (1855-1905),rodeado de sus alumnos. El fue un conocido pedagogo (sus 2 hermanas fueron mis bisabuelas,mamás de mis abuelos paterno y materno) :










Acá te paso 8 postales más de Chorrillos :



































































Lia_01 said:


> las has escaneado? preciosas, yo no encuentro ninguna de esas fotos antiguas en Internet, ni siquiera buscando en el archivo Courret.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito se ve Chorrillos, me gusto la foto que se ve el valle de Lima atrás todo verde. Hoy puro cemento.


----------

